# Any updates on GCV?



## SDKath (Sep 26, 2008)

I have not been following the news on this for a while.  Any sense of when the first sales will begin at the TS in Anaheim?  Or when the resort is expected to be completed?

Thanks!  Katherine


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 26, 2008)

I was told my my DVC guide in California....No specific time, nor amount of when CGV will be finished or how much the units will cost. They do think that sometime in 09 sales will began and possibly, but not sure on 09 completion of units. 

Dorene


----------

